
I don't love the single responsibility principle - phiggy
http://sklivvz.com/posts/i-dont-love-the-single-responsibility-principle
======
dozzie
Blindly following Robert Martin's princinples is plain stupid in itself.
Martin often makes ridiculous statements based on his experience of not using
various things and techniques, so one has to filter out what actually makes
sense and when.

